# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  @ روزنامة الكاف لموسم 2015 + مسارات قرعة الابطال دور 64 و 32 و 16- بوست متجدد @

## شيبا

*روزنامة الكاف للموسم 2015 سيتم التحديث لاحقا 



*

----------


## شيبا

*رابط لقرعة الابطال من موقع الكاف 
http://www.cafonline.com/Portals/0/AWC% ... -%2058.pdf 

رابط لقرعة الكونفدرالية من موقع الكاف 
http://www.cafonline.com/Portals/0/AWC% ... -%2056.pdf
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*قرر الكاف استثناء سبعة فرق من خوض الدور التمهيدي لابطال افريقيا ، وهم 

وفاق سطيف الجزائري “حامل اللقب” 
الأهلي المصري 
الترجي والصفاقسي من تونس 
مازيمبي الكنغو 
ليوبار الكونغو، 
القطن الكاميروني 


عل ان تخوض بقية الفرق ال 50 غمار الدور التمهيدي ليتاهل منها 25 تضاف الي الـ 7 فرق التى تم استثناءها ليصبح العدد 32 فريقا
*

----------


## شيبا

*مباريات الدور التمهيدي 


*

----------


## شيبا

*مسارات دور ال 32 


*

----------


## شيبا

*مسارات دور الـ 16


*

----------


## شيبا

*ملاحظة علي القرعة : 

كل الفرق الـ 7 التى تم استثناءها تم تمييزها باداء مباراة الاياب على ارضها فى دور الـ 32 ما عدا فريق القطن الكاميروني فقط 


ونفس هذه الفرق الـ 7 لو قدر لها الصعود لدور الـ 16 ستتميز باداء اياب دور ال16 على ارضها ما عدا فريق القطن الكاميروني نفسه وليوبارد الكنغولي
*

----------


## شيبا

*الواضح ان القطن الكاميروني تمت معاملته بقسوة دونا عن زملاءه الذين تم استثناءهم  وجعلته القرعة الموجهة يلعب اياب دور ال 32 خارج ارضه  وكذلك اياب  دور ال 16


واذا عرف السبب بطل العجب 

ففريق القطن يقع فى مسار الهلال السوداني  ويبدوا ان القرعة تم التلاعب فيها خصيصا لخاطر ان يؤدي الهلال اياب دور ال16 علي ارضه  علي حساب القطن
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*المريخ سيؤدي مباراة التمهيدي خارج ارضه اولا فى تنزانيا ثم الاياب فى الخرطوم 

ولو قدر له الصعود لدور ال 32 سلعب داخل ارضه اولا ثم الاياب خارج الارض فى سيراليون او انغولا 

ولو قدر له الصعود لدور ال 16 سيلعب الذهاب داخل ارضه والاياب خارج ارضه بيبوغندا او الكاميرون او تونس
*

----------


## شيبا

*الهلال سيلعب ذهاب التمهيدي داخل ارضه  والاياب خارج ارضه  بزنزبار

واذا قدر له الصعود لدور ال 32  سيلعب اياض الذهاب داخل ارضه والاياب خارج ارضه بجزر القمر او ملاوي

واذا قدر له الصعود لدور ال 16 سلعب ذهاب دور ال 16 خارج ارضه  بالكاميرون او انغولا او الكنغو والاياب بالسودان
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*شكرا شيبا  علي  الرصد   وعلي المجهود الرائع يارائع 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً جزيلا يا شيبا 
*

----------


## مزمل سعيد

*مشكور حبيبنا شيبا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيبا المبدع
تعظيم سلااااااااااااااااااااااام يارائع
*

----------


## شيبا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

الواضح ان القطن الكاميروني تمت معاملته بقسوة دونا عن زملاءه الذين تم استثناءهم  وجعلته القرعة الموجهة يلعب اياب دور ال 32 خارج ارضه  وكذلك اياب  دور ال 16


واذا عرف السبب بطل العجب 

ففريق القطن يقع فى مسار الهلال السوداني  ويبدوا ان القرعة تم التلاعب فيها خصيصا لخاطر ان يؤدي الهلال اياب دور ال16 علي ارضه  علي حساب القطن



قلنا ليكم  زمان
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*نتائج  مباريات الدور التمهيدي  والفرق المتاهلة 



_________________
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*مباريات دور الـ 32


*

----------


## شيبا

*الكونفدرالية  - دور 32


*

----------


## شيبا

*نتائج مباريات دور ال 32- ابطال افريقيا 


*

----------


## شيبا

*نتائج مباريات دور اال32 - الكونفدرالية 



_________________
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*دور ال16 - ابطال افريقيا 





=================

دور ال 16 - الكونفدرالية 



_________________
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

ملاحظة علي القرعة : 

كل الفرق الـ 7 التى تم استثناءها تم تمييزها باداء مباراة الاياب على ارضها فى دور الـ 32 ما عدا فريق القطن الكاميروني فقط 


ونفس هذه الفرق الـ 7 لو قدر لها الصعود لدور الـ 16 ستتميز باداء اياب دور ال16 على ارضها ما عدا فريق القطن الكاميروني نفسه وليوبارد الكنغولي



عشان خاطر عيون ابو الهل
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

الواضح ان القطن الكاميروني تمت معاملته بقسوة دونا عن زملاءه الذين تم استثناءهم  وجعلته القرعة الموجهة يلعب اياب دور ال 32 خارج ارضه  وكذلك اياب  دور ال 16


واذا عرف السبب بطل العجب 

ففريق القطن يقع فى مسار الهلال السوداني  ويبدوا ان القرعة تم التلاعب فيها خصيصا لخاطر ان يؤدي الهلال اياب دور ال16 علي ارضه  علي حساب القطن




قلنا ليكم زمان  انها  ما قرعة ولا حاجة 


تم تفصيل مسار الهلال بالمقاس  ووضع فرقة ضعيفة امامه   فى التمهيدي ودور ال32 

وحتى لا يتعطل فى دور ال16  تم تسهيل المهمة بجعله يؤدي الاياب داخل ارضه  دونا عن بقية الفرق الاخري
                        	*

----------

